# reorganizing



## JBroida (Jun 8, 2012)

after some cleaning up tonight, we reorganized my sharpening setup







I had to put a lot of stones away... i ran out of room


----------



## JMac (Jun 9, 2012)

That looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jun 9, 2012)

Like blokes for big kids


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 9, 2012)

Jealous


----------



## mhlee (Jun 9, 2012)

Doesn't look that different to me . . . :justkidding:


----------



## unkajonet (Jun 9, 2012)

Is that the before, or after, pic?


----------



## heirkb (Jun 9, 2012)

I was just about to say the same thing. That's organized? :rofl2:

Looks like that at my place now, too. Cambro, stone holder, Gesshin stones.


----------



## unkajonet (Jun 9, 2012)

Actually, there are a lot less stones than there used to be on that table...


----------



## mhlee (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah. Jon used to have stacks of stones on that table.


----------



## heirkb (Jun 9, 2012)

I think I remember that. I was just joking around anyways; looks like a table I wouldn't mind owning.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 9, 2012)

oh, there are still stacks... they are just placed in different areas... i actually took most of my stones out of "storage" to pick which ones i wanted out now.

that picture was taken about 1/2 way through the process of cleaning up


----------



## schanop (Jun 9, 2012)

You need to get your lens cleaned too.. depth of field is way toooooo funky. ullhair:


----------



## JBroida (Jun 9, 2012)

cellphone + instagram


----------



## markenki (Jun 9, 2012)

Jealous. I can't leave my stones out, so don't sharpen as often as I'd like.


----------

